# Planted 75g SA tank



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

Little update on my 75. Picked up a couple discus on a deal I couldn't pass on, so that explains the blue and pigeon blood discus in there... I think they make for a nice centerpiece fish. I would like to get a couple more for my 125 upgrade, but that won't be for a few months at least. They have acclimated well, really quick and even allow you to hand feed them so they are doing really well with the high quality water due to changes. Also picked up a nice L14 pleco too... you can barely see him on the trunk in the picture. Also going to add a couple more reddish plants to cover the little gap in the middle, so look for another update soon!


----------



## joehorse20 (Mar 11, 2013)

That is an awesome tank


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Very nice indeed. A gorgeous tank with beautiful fish: there is nothing better than that.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Great tank and fish, congrats.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Beautiful both tank and fish!


----------



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. Here's a quick iPad video... L14 I'm action


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Tank looks really nice. All live plants too right? Nice to see someone with a leucosticta. I think your the first besides myself i've seen on here with one or mention of that species since 2009 lol


----------



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah everything is live in this one! I kept jurupari about 6 years ago and really enjoyed the group, so I snagged the leucy when I saw it FS @4"


----------

